# Deutschlands Literaturpapst ist tot



## Claudia (18 Sep. 2013)

*Deutschlands Literaturpapst ist tot*

18.09.2013 - 16:44 Uhr 
Er war Deutschlands kritische Stimme, immer laut, immer ehrlich – nicht nur in der Literatur.
*Im Alter von 93 Jahren ist Marcel Reich-Ranicki jetzt in Frankfurt gestorben. Der erste, der von seinem Tod berichtete, war FAZ-Herausgeber Frank Schirrmacher via Twitter, der ihn noch zwei Stunden vor der Todesnachricht besucht hatte.*

*Der scharfe Kritiker der Literatur*
Marcel Reich-Ranicki war viele Jahrzehnte zentrale Instanz der deutschen Literaturszene. Der scharfzüngige Kritiker war mit seiner direkten Art geachtet, aber auch gefürchtet und bei manchem Schriftsteller verhasst. 
Der am 2. Juni 1920 in Polen geborene Sohn einer jüdischen Familie machte 1938 in Berlin Abitur, die Nazis wiesen ihn dann aber nach Polen aus. Im Warschauer Ghetto gelang ihm 1943 mit seiner Frau Teofila (Tosia), die er dort geheiratet hatte, die Flucht. 
Seine Eltern und die seiner Frau wurden Opfer des Holocaust. 
Nach dem Krieg arbeitete Reich-Ranicki in Polens kommunistischem Geheimdienst und im diplomatischen Dienst. 1950 wurde er aus seinen Ämtern entlassen und aus der KP wegen „ideologischer Fremdheit” ausgeschlossen. Seit 1958 lebte er in Deutschland und machte sich bei der Wochenzeitung „Die Zeit” als Kritiker einen Namen. 

Von 1973 bis 1988 leitete er die Literaturredaktion der „Frankfurter Allgemeinen Zeitung”. Dann moderierte er im ZDF fast 14 Jahre lang die beliebte Büchersendung „Literarisches Quartett”. Bis zuletzt hatte er eine Kolumne in der „Frankfurter Allgemeinen Sonntagszeitung”.
Deutschlands streitbarer Literaturpapst war gesundheitlich angeschlagen, seit er Anfang 2006 mit Herzbeschwerden ins Krankenhaus gekommen war. Im März 2013 machte er *seine Krebs-Erkrankung öffentlich. 
Seine Frau Tosia, mit der er in Frankfurt lebte, starb im April 2011 im Alter von 91 Jahren. Der einzige Sohn des Paares, Andrew, arbeitet als Mathematikprofessor in Schottland.
*
*Quelle:Bild.de
*


----------



## Q (18 Sep. 2013)

grade gehört...  Rest In Peace!


----------



## Akrueger100 (18 Sep. 2013)

Sein Zunge war schärfer als jede Rasierklinge

*RIP.*


----------



## dandee (18 Sep. 2013)

sowas gehört hier aber nicht rein. und bitte bitte nicht die bild zitieren


----------



## Claudia (18 Sep. 2013)

warum sollte sowas hier nicht reingehören? Und wen ich zitiere oder nicht das ist doch wohl meine Sache wenn dich das nicht interessiert dann mach den Thread nicht auf ganz einfach


----------



## dianelized20 (18 Sep. 2013)

Ein ganz großer  hat immer zu seiner Meinung gestanden, und unterhaltsam war er doch wohl auch immer

RIP


----------



## Death Row (18 Sep. 2013)

Ein toller Mann. Im hohen Alter fit und auch nicht um Provokationen verlegen ("Ich nehme diesen Preis nicht an!"  )

Ruhe In Frieden


----------



## DER SCHWERE (18 Sep. 2013)

Es ist alles gesagt. שינוח על משכבו בשלום ( Möge er in Frieden ruhen)



​


----------



## MetalFan (18 Sep. 2013)

Er war ein streitbarer Mensch der kein Blatt vor den Mund genommen hat.
Dadurch war er auch Leuten, die sich nicht mit ("höherer") Literatur befassen, ein Begriff.

Möge er nach seinem bewegten Leben in frieden ruhen.


----------



## Max100 (19 Sep. 2013)

Er war ein streitbarer und umstrittener Mensch, der sich nicht verbiegen lies und für seine Überzeugungen einstand. So was imponierte mir.


----------



## chini72 (20 Sep. 2013)

Er wird Deutschland fehlen!! Ruhe in Frieden!!


----------



## wiesel (20 Sep. 2013)

Claudia schrieb:


> warum sollte sowas hier nicht reingehören? Und wen ich zitiere oder nicht das ist doch wohl meine Sache wenn dich das nicht interessiert dann mach den Thread nicht auf ganz einfach



Gib dir vollkommen recht. :thumbup: :thx: :thumbup:


----------



## r0ck3tm4n (20 Sep. 2013)

Friede seiner Asche...


----------



## BlueLynne (21 Sep. 2013)

der beste von allen :thumbup:


----------



## dörty (21 Sep. 2013)

Er hat Grass und Walser zurück auf den Erdboden gebracht.
War wohl der letzte richtige Kritiker in der Medienlandschaft.
Jetzt wird er sich erst mal das alte Testament vornehmen.

Rip.


----------



## fredclever (25 Sep. 2013)

MRR gehörte zu den großen in der deutschen Literaturszene. Ich fand ihn immer toll, und werde ihn auch nie vergessen.


----------

